# How to convince wife on new bike purchase?



## hostage (Jun 8, 2009)

I married a very frugal and logical woman, which has many advantages, though can be annoying when I want a new toy. 

We started out in biking in 2008, I got her a used 1985 Panasonic Mountain Cat for $25 and I got a used Trek 1998 8000 for $220. We have really enjoyed biking together and want to get out more. A couple years it was apparent that she needed something more, I got her a Specialized Myka from the LBS and she loves it. I love the Trek 8000SL, though every couple years I need something new for it, the previous owner used it competitively and I have replaced over $200 in parts on it. I went to the LBS and I knew I need a new cassette, chain, front derailleur and grips. Who knows what else they will find. I started to add up the costs, then question the logic of purchasing all these parts for a bike that is old enough to drive a car. I looked at a few bikes and I am currently am waffling between the Superfly 5 and the Crave Comp. 

The funny thing is she agrees I need a new bike, though she thinks I should get something more along the lines of her Myka. Though if I could do it over, I would have gotten her something much nicer than the Myka, knowing what I know now. It would be hard for me to go from a Trek 8000 to an entry level AL. I liked the hydraulic Disc brakes, which I can't upgrade to and the 29ers has the advantages too. I also would like to get another lighter weight bike. 

She brings up some good points, I don't need something that high end, though I like a bike I can grow into and a friend of mine I go out with on harder trails is riding a Carbon Fiber Niner, which is over $3,000. My friends do ride competitively and it is something I would like to try. Also when I do spend a lot on something I feel guilty if I don't use it, at least for the first year, and use the heck out of it.

Another good point is that we have a 6mo baby. Though we do have friends and family who don't mind watching the baby for an hour or two, to let us go on a ride. I know we won't have as much opportunity to get out like we did pre-baby.

Lastly I do have an $180 offer for my current bike, which will help offset the new purchase. Money isn't the problem, it is getting the okay from the wife. 

She is logical, though I need some good reasons:

1) Upkeep on a 17yo bike and needed repairs, won't be cheap and might lead to missed opportunities to ride?
2) Should I worry about metal fatigue on a 17+ yo AL frame?
3) Will the OEM Judy fork last, given the harder trails we are doing?

1st world problems...


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Crave for the better fork


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Just get the bike you want. Grown-ups don't need permission.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 5, 2016)

It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I am in the same boat as you. I started riding with my friends who all use full suspension and I ride a hard tail. We do a bit of single track closed loop riding with some bike challenges and skills testing. While I do love my 29er, I realized that I enjoy the challenge of a course and I want to get a 650b full suspension bike to take full advantage of the course and other areas near me. 

My wife isn't on board with me buying another bike even though I have the cash to do it. Instead, I will be saving up money monthly to where I can drop $2k or more on the bike that I want and buy it in the next 6-10 months. Have you asked your wife if you can save cash up monthly to buy the ideal bike you are looking for? That may work better for you!

I have asked permission to buy stuff in the past and always got shot down so I would do it anyway. That is how i got my current bike


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, I am a fan of the idea of setting aside x amount per paycheck until you have enough specifically set aside for the toy you want. My wife and I both do this. Sometimes, it's something only one of us wants. Sometimes, it's something for both.

When it comes to bikes, we both "get it" and ride high end stuff. So there's not too much complaining about the purchases themselves. It becomes more of a question of not pulling too much out of general savings to make that kind of purchase. Our "general savings" is more of an emergency fund, and longer term stuff. We keep recreational savings separate most of the time. Vacations, bikes, etc. Right now, we're saving for a down payment on a house, so there is no separate recreational savings.

My wife is pretty frugal, too, so this strategy tends to work well for giving her time to get used to a new purchase.


----------



## hostage (Jun 8, 2009)

Muirenn said:


> Just get the bike you want. Grown-ups don't need permission.


I take it you aren't married?



Battery said:


> I am in the same boat as you. I started riding with my friends who all use full suspension and I ride a hard tail. We do a bit of single track closed loop riding with some bike challenges and skills testing. While I do love my 29er, I realized that I enjoy the challenge of a course and I want to get a 650b full suspension bike to take full advantage of the course and other areas near me.
> 
> My wife isn't on board with me buying another bike even though I have the cash to do it. Instead, I will be saving up money monthly to where I can drop $2k or more on the bike that I want and buy it in the next 6-10 months. Have you asked your wife if you can save cash up monthly to buy the ideal bike you are looking for? That may work better for you!
> 
> I have asked permission to buy stuff in the past and always got shot down so I would do it anyway. That is how i got my current bike


I think it is about time we do allowances, it is annoying that she questions me about almost every purchase. So much so that I just have Amazon deliver an item when she isn't home, if I need something. It is easy to hide something small and expensive, though I think she would notice a Blaze Orange or Cherry Red bike hanging in the garage. I do have more than enough cash on hand, she is very much a minimalist. Her parents are even more frugal, they have no mortgage, no car payments, and no dept. We only have a mortgage and her student loans. The only time we carry a balance is when it is 0% financing for X months. Though we always pay it off before term ends.

We are also saving some money as we are not using the boat this summer: slip, gas, and repairs add up. Not to mention I do all house projects and repairs myself, even mow the lawn. Maybe I should use the father's day card of letting me buy something nice for myself and not giving me grief?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

hostage said:


> I take it you aren't married?
> 
> I think it is about time we do allowances, it is annoying that she questions me about almost every purchase. So much so that I just have Amazon deliver an item when she isn't home, if I need something. It is easy to hide something small and expensive, though I think she would notice a Blaze Orange or Cherry Red bike hanging in the garage. I do have more than enough cash on hand, she is very much a minimalist. Her parents are even more frugal, they have no mortgage, no car payments, and no dept. We only have a mortgage and her student loans. The only time we carry a balance is when it is 0% financing for X months. Though we always pay it off before term ends.
> 
> We are also saving some money as we are not using the boat this summer: slip, gas, and repairs add up. Not to mention I do all house projects and repairs myself, even mow the lawn. Maybe I should use the father's day card of letting me buy something nice for myself and not giving me grief?


Dude, I know exactly what you mean. I am in the same boat. I have stuff delivered from Amazon when she isn't home because I don't want the grief. I know she means well and I love her but we have separate bank accounts for a reason. Overall, both of our wives mean well and they just want to ensure that stability is maintained even with a large purchase.

If you feel you have the cash to go out and buy what you are looking for now, I say do it. A couple guys I know told me to go out and buy the bike I am truly looking for and show my wife I enjoy riding it so it was money well spent. You might be able to strike a deal for a bike you want for much cheaper. My buddy bought a $4500 Bronson for $3700 cash out the door (including tax) and rides the crap out of it everyday. He isn't married by the way so he CAN get away with that..... lol


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

OK, now we're getting somewhere. I still like the idea of fixing up the old bike as a beater, but there is a time and place. If I were to start all over, knowing what I know now. 

Steel 29er frame (forever fun frame, or at least until technology leaves it behind. For me, I'll take a slightly heavier frame that feels better and do weight savings on the fork/wheels)
120mm fork (rockshox reba quality, although I currently have a recon silver that has worked reliably for years)
10x1 drive train. Probably shimano SLX or XT shifter & derailure, sunrace wide range cassette , and raceface NW chainring (because this is what I currently have, and it works well)
29+ or 27.5+ wheelset based on your height
shimano hydraulic brakes (XT or SLX)

If you know enough about bikes, I'd also consider building it myself instead of buying from the LBS. There are always parts you'll want to replace, so why not build it how you want it. Of course, there will be bikes similar to what you want, and if there are, go for it.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Go for a bike ride, then come home, be in a really good mood and rub your wife's feet. 
Tell her biking is your favorite thing to do. She'll make you buy a better bike.


----------



## tdjt (Apr 11, 2016)

hostage said:


> Another good point is that we have a 6mo baby.


There is your problem. You will not be doing much riding for the next 10 years. I would look for a used bike from last 4 years. It will be a huge upgrade for you anyway. No need to go carbon.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Muirenn said:


> Just get the bike you want. Grown-ups don't need permission.


Exactly---and yes I'm married. Set up a 'bike fund' if you feel that guilty about it, or look for a good used bike. 
I ride my bike a lot, and my wife understands it's my hobby so as long as I'm not doing anything stupid (like spending the mortgage money on a new bike) then it's cool.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

tdjt said:


> There is your problem. You will not be doing much riding for the next 10 years. I would look for a used bike from last 4 years. It will be a huge upgrade for you anyway. No need to go carbon.


I can attest to that.


----------



## hostage (Jun 8, 2009)

Battery said:


> Dude, I know exactly what you mean. I am in the same boat. I have stuff delivered from Amazon when she isn't home because I don't want the grief. I know she means well and I love her but we have separate bank accounts for a reason. Overall, both of our wives mean well and they just want to ensure that stability is maintained even with a large purchase.
> 
> If you feel you have the cash to go out and buy what you are looking for now, I say do it. A couple guys I know told me to go out and buy the bike I am truly looking for and show my wife I enjoy riding it so it was money well spent. You might be able to strike a deal for a bike you want for much cheaper. My buddy bought a $4500 Bronson for $3700 cash out the door (including tax) and rides the crap out of it everyday. He isn't married by the way so he CAN get away with that..... lol


I thought having separate accounts and splitting up bills that need to be paid would be good enough. Apparently she doesn't think so 



watts888 said:


> OK, now we're getting somewhere. I still like the idea of fixing up the old bike as a beater, but there is a time and place. If I were to start all over, knowing what I know now.
> 
> Steel 29er frame (forever fun frame, or at least until technology leaves it behind. For me, I'll take a slightly heavier frame that feels better and do weight savings on the fork/wheels)
> 120mm fork (rockshox reba quality, although I currently have a recon silver that has worked reliably for years)
> ...


I do a lot of DIY stuff, I love learning and I am very handy. Though sometimes I do think it might be better just having something already configured and ready to go have fun. Do you save much when building a frankenbike or do you get a better deal from getting something prebuilt? I know you get exactly what you want with the former. Granted I hate stopping for the log, while my friends 29er just rolls over it.



NYrr496 said:


> Go for a bike ride, then come home, be in a really good mood and rub your wife's feet.
> Tell her biking is your favorite thing to do. She'll make you buy a better bike.


Tried this last night, we rode down to the bike shop showed her the bikes I liked then she asked me why not just get a bike like her Myka. Maybe I should have tried rubbing her feet? I do have a lot of hobbies.



tdjt said:


> There is your problem. You will not be doing much riding for the next 10 years. I would look for a used bike from last 4 years. It will be a huge upgrade for you anyway. No need to go carbon.


I was never a huge rider like some people here to begin with. We had a lot of hobbies like boating, DIY projects. In the past 4-5 years. I did a complete gut job of two bathrooms, redid our kitchen, and finished our basement into a Theater Room. She wasn't happy on me spending $1600 on chairs either. I do spend money, though make more than I spend, while maxing out my 401k, and keeping some aside for emergency. I help offset costs by doing a lot of stuff myself and put a lot of time into researching the best ways to do something w/o spending a lot of money. We do have a baby, though she doesn't want us on the boat with the baby and I am done with large projects. We do have friends and family willing to watch the baby and we have 35 miles of trails in my town, one of which runs behind my back yard. That doesn't include the Erie canal. Biking is something we can easily get up and do, weather permitting. Once our child hits 1yo, we will be doing a lot of canal riding in a trailer .

P.S. For some reason I am finding used bikes for more than the new bikes on sale in my area on craigslist


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can offer this...
I used to buy pricey FS bikes. Now I have a fat bike with 29+ and fat wheels. My other bike gathers dust. 
My current 9Zero7 was a half price sale frame. You can build a really nice bike for a fraction of what it cost two years ago. The tires are still pricey though. 
I just built a 1x11, hydraulic disc brake fat bike for my brother for about a grand.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

hostage said:


> Do you save much when building a frankenbike or do you get a better deal from getting something prebuilt? I know you get exactly what you want with the former. (


Pre-built will get you the better deal, but you have to accept what they give you. If what's available is what you want, awesome. For me, not normally what I want. Plus the building it yourself part is fun.

Price justification can go along the lines of "buy once, cry once". If you buy cheap, you have to buy more to fix what was cheap to begin with. Since it doesn't sound like you're new to riding, don't get a new rider bike. Get a good bike that will last and will work for the trails you want to ride.

And fix up the Trek with a simple $50 cassette/chain/chainring/cables/brake and front derailure swap. Nice to have a backup bike, and you won't feel so bad dragging around a bike trailer on it. Putting a trailer behind a trail ready 29er is just sad, and usually doesn't fit as well.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It might be too late for some but I suggest this formula. It's worked very well for me.


Mary a strong woman who likes adventure.
Make sure the woman is same height as you.
Move to a good location.
Build an awesome trail network that's a 0-2 mi ride from home.
Buy super fun bikes you know she'll enjoy riding.
Ride the bikes when she's not.
Give her first choice on bike when you ride together.


I would not mess up a good marriage if you don't have that going on, but I'm really strong on selling this formula if you're not yet married.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Get rid of the boat? Huge money pit. Maybe approach a different way, like dollars to miles or dollars a day. What about the physical and mental health benefits. All of my bikes are in the pennies a day as to cost. What is the cost of enjoyment?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

rangeriderdave said:


> Get rid of the boat? Huge money pit.


Problem solved. Sell now at peak season.


----------



## Ozzie Puente (Jun 2, 2016)

when it comes to things a man wants, logic goes out the window


----------



## hostage (Jun 8, 2009)

watts888 said:


> Pre-built will get you the better deal, but you have to accept what they give you. If what's available is what you want, awesome. For me, not normally what I want. Plus the building it yourself part is fun.
> 
> Price justification can go along the lines of "buy once, cry once". If you buy cheap, you have to buy more to fix what was cheap to begin with. Since it doesn't sound like you're new to riding, don't get a new rider bike. Get a good bike that will last and will work for the trails you want to ride.
> 
> And fix up the Trek with a simple $50 cassette/chain/chainring/cables/brake and front derailure swap. Nice to have a backup bike, and you won't feel so bad dragging around a bike trailer on it. Putting a trailer behind a trail ready 29er is just sad, and usually doesn't fit as well.


I could always have her pull it with her Myka  That is cheap, I started to look at doing other upgrades, apparently I can put discs on mine, though they are older harder to find and need to get a rare adapter and new wheels. It is amazing how much things start to add up 0_o



bitflogger said:


> It might be too late for some but I suggest this formula. It's worked very well for me.
> 
> 
> Mary a strong woman who likes adventure.
> ...



Mary a strong woman who likes adventure.
-She likes riding trails more than I thought she would.
Make sure the woman is same height as you.
-Doh! A friend of mine did this and they own two Niners. She rides competitively and she gets to pick the FS or HT.
Move to a good location.
-Done
Build an awesome trail network that's a 0-2 mi ride from home.
-Already Built. We have 35 Miles of trails, not including canal. We also have an awesome mountain bike park a few miles away.
Buy super fun bikes you know she'll enjoy riding.
-She loves her bike, just not the one I want
Ride the bikes when she's not.
-I do go out w/o her at times.
Give her first choice on bike when you ride together.
-Doh!




rangeriderdave said:


> Get rid of the boat? Huge money pit. Maybe approach a different way, like dollars to miles or dollars a day. What about the physical and mental health benefits. All of my bikes are in the pennies a day as to cost. What is the cost of enjoyment?


I agree on the cost thing, if you own a bike for 10 years, it wasn't that much of a cost. We both love boating, though that is something we would have to talk about.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Discs are great, but rim brakes really aren't all that bad. My junk bike was a mid 2000 low end Trek with the high tensile steel frame, the heapest fork suntour made, rim brakes 36 hole rims, 7-speed freewheel, altus derailure, bla bla bla. Low end bike.

I've swapped out parts I had lying around and bought a few. Some were free from a co-worker's junk box. So far I've spent about $100 ($40 for the bike, $40 for the rigid fork, and $20 in minor repair stuff). Old parts that are adjusted properly, cleaned, and maintained work amazingly well. With a new set of rim brake pads and a clean rim, I can endo it or lock up the brakes with 2 fingers, and I weight 240lbs. My bb7 discs are better, but I'm amazed how well rim brakes still work. Spend $5 on new pads, not $100 on a disc brake conversion.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Find a demo event at a location with real trails. Take her with. When she rides a nicer bike it will be more obvious why you want an upgrade. Also, sell that boat if you're not using it. That'll make the financial hit way easier to rationalize. 

This coming from a guy who rode a hardtail for the better part of 20 years before switching and would just as easily try to convince you if where you ride isn't involving drops and jumps you don't need FS. Mid/high level hardtail with a good fork will get you a long way down the trail.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

3) Will the OEM Judy fork last, given the harder trails we are doing?

I'm amazed that it hasn't disintegrated yet. That's a very old and rather craptacular fork.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Watts,
I'm in a similar situation as you (I'm from the KC area too so you may have seen my thread on Earthriders). My wife is very smart and great with money and I'm generally pretty bad with it. Makes for a tough row to hoe on getting a "dream" bike for my 50th birthday!

Will be selling off one bike to earn some funds for the dream bike. May even look for a part time/seasonal job to earn more money. 

I'm kind of a cheapskate so the thought of plopping down thousands of dollars on a high-end bike is tough. Earning some disposable income to put toward the purchase will make me (and her) feel better about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My brother-in-law is on my side in regards to getting a full suspension 650b. He owns one and loves it and he is an avid mountain biker as well as my other brother-in-law so it runs in the family (on her side). My wife knows that the better bikes cost a ton but she is making me wait which is why I created my bike savings fund to pick something up later on that will be more fun. 

I am in agreement with selling the boat. Hell, you might be able to buy the bike you want after you sell it!


----------



## tdjt (Apr 11, 2016)

hostage said:


> P.S. For some reason I am finding used bikes for more than the new bikes on sale in my area on craigslist


That's strange. Check out pinkbike classified for outside of your region. I know people around here (Nor Cal) are unloading their 29ers in favor of 27+. Also, look at bicyclebluebook.com for fair market value on used bikes. Bikes 3-4 years old shouldn't be more than 50% of original new price.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I say buy the bike you want, stop at Tiffany's hang the "blue bag" from the handle bar.... "I got you a little something"  She will be rubbing your feet  

Tiffany's is bullet proof!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> I say buy the bike you want, stop at Tiffany's hang the "blue bag" from the handle bar.... "I got you a little something"  She will be rubbing your feet
> 
> Tiffany's is bullet proof!


That is an awesome idea! +1 on this one!


----------



## laherna (Jun 14, 2009)

In America men wear the pants. If I want a new bike, I buy it!


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

rangeriderdave said:


> Get rid of the boat? Huge money pit. Maybe approach a different way, like dollars to miles or dollars a day. What about the physical and mental health benefits. All of my bikes are in the pennies a day as to cost. What is the cost of enjoyment?


This is what I'm thinking unless you truly use the boat a lot.
Give her half the money to do as she pleases and you use the other half.
Then when she misses having a boat you guys get a new boat.
Win Win Win can't go wrong.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

"Honey, I understand that you feel anxious about a new bike because you have a desire to save for our future. I share that desire but have a different emotion about buying the bike --I feel (sad, disappointed, etc.) because my need for (health, fun, etc) is not being met. What compromise can you suggest that accomplishes the need to save money for our future with our need to have fun together in the present?"

No matter how she responds, immediately throw something on the ground and storm off shouting, " I want a divorce!"


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Harold said:


> Yeah, I am a fan of the idea of setting aside x amount per paycheck until you have enough specifically set aside for the toy you want.


My wife and I are both frugal, but not to the nth degree (not saying yours is) so I agree with Harold...and so would my wife. When I wanted to get a new bike she suggested I set aside 50 bucks a month or so until I had half the money saved, then I could buy the bike.

This gave me and her a chance to make sure I really wanted the bike. It worked out well.

Edit because I should say...I had a 10 year old but halfway decent bike to begin with.


----------



## Jammertime (Aug 14, 2014)

We're in the frugal boat as well (though we don't own a boat). If you're smart and patient you can get what you want. Wife had a Myka, bought her a Crave Comp and it was a light switch difference between the two. So much fun she wanted a FS - she did a photo gig and sold the Crave...boom Kona Process on close-out. 

When it came time for me to upgrade, we made a deal - if I could get it without any money coming out of our account then I can. I had so much random crap, instruments I don't play, etc... so basically I sold all of my possessions to buy a Devinci. Wife is happy because house is less cluttered, i'm happy because i get to rip a Troy, She's happy because of the Process - good times had by all. 

MTB is a family thing for us - shared quality time - vacation time, and cheaper than crossfit/gym membership/heart surgery in the future. 

Anyways...Plan B -- buy a used Crave Comp - $800-850 easily.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Jammertime nailed it. 

Plus... If you ride more, you'll be healthier. Live longer, work more...


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

GlazedHam said:


> "Honey, I understand that you feel anxious about a new bike because you have a desire to save for our future. I share that desire but have a different emotion about buying the bike --I feel (sad, disappointed, etc.) because my need for (health, fun, etc) is not being met. What compromise can you suggest that accomplishes the need to save money for our future with our need to have fun together in the present?"
> 
> No matter how she responds, immediately throw something on the ground and storm off shouting, " I want a divorce!"


You are in management?


My original answer to the OP was a bit flippant, but true. They shouldn't have to convince her. Just give reasons and say that they want her support, but they are going to do it. I suspect she doesn't have to go through this when she wants something. (I'm female, and have been on the logical/mean side of this argument where my spouse had to ask permission. It's not right).


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

hostage said:


> I take it you aren't married?
> 
> I think it is about time we do allowances, it is annoying that she questions me about almost every purchase. So much so that I just have Amazon deliver an item when she isn't home, if I need something. It is easy to hide something small and expensive, though I think she would notice a Blaze Orange or Cherry Red bike hanging in the garage. I do have more than enough cash on hand, she is very much a minimalist. Her parents are even more frugal, they have no mortgage, no car payments, and no dept. We only have a mortgage and her student loans. The only time we carry a balance is when it is 0% financing for X months. Though we always pay it off before term ends.
> 
> We are also saving some money as we are not using the boat this summer: slip, gas, and repairs add up. Not to mention I do all house projects and repairs myself, even mow the lawn. Maybe I should use the father's day card of letting me buy something nice for myself and not giving me grief?


I was married 15 years. I'm female. See my above post.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

GlazedHam said:


> No matter how she responds, immediately throw something on the ground and storm off shouting, " I want a divorce!"


No bridge left un-burnt. Threat of divorce right after a baby? the OP might end up with a new bike shoved through his chest.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

watts888 said:


> No bridge left un-burnt. Threat of divorce right after a baby? the OP might end up with a new bike shoved through his chest.


I'm pretty sure that part of the post was sarcasm.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I could have written this post four years ago! in Sept of 2012 I started riding again after a long lay-off. I was on a 20 year-old rigid bike that was too small for me. My frugal and logic wife gave me a $700 budget. After researching and riding some new bikes I went to her with a proposal for an $1,100 Carve (now Crave) Comp. When it came to justifying the price, I put the most emphasis on personal safety. You could stress that the old bike could fail, and the new papa could get injured. I also fibbed and told her it was "probably" the last bike I would ever buy! ( I was 42 at the time). 

The Crave you are looking at is a damn fine bike. The frame is solid but light, it has a decent drivetrain and brakes, and if you come across a few bucks here and there, it's a great bike to upgrade. Over the last 4 years I've upgraded the fork, the wheels and recently added a dropper post. Almost all my friends have bought new bikes since I got mine, and I may just ride mine for a few more years just because I like it!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

When I bought my last bike - a Camber Comp Carbon - I told my wife we were also going to finally get a new refrigerator that she wanted. She was so excited about getting her new refrigerator she didn't even question me getting a new mountain bike. :lol:


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

hostage said:


> I think it is about time we do allowances, it is annoying that she questions me about almost every purchase.


Then do exactly this. Have a small amount of money set aside for each of you where no questions get asked. Perfect pool to buy each other presents/surprises from, but major purchases still have to be discussed.

Babies are expensive, so you still may have to save a little while to make it happen.


----------



## Koogs (Mar 25, 2016)

hostage said:


> I thought having separate accounts and splitting up bills that need to be paid would be good enough. Apparently she doesn't think so
> 
> I do a lot of DIY stuff, I love learning and I am very handy. Though sometimes I do think it might be better just having something already configured and ready to go have fun. Do you save much when building a frankenbike or do you get a better deal from getting something prebuilt? I know you get exactly what you want with the former. Granted I hate stopping for the log, while my friends 29er just rolls over it.
> 
> ...


So she agrees your bike is in need of replacement. Thats good. Now you're just talking cost. She says, why not get something like a Myka. Well, why not? explain it to her. I wasn't in teh same exact boat, but I had a 90s Giant Iguana that I rode a lot when I was young, I didn't ride much in my 20s, but started getting back into it. After riding that bike for a bit I definitely decided I needed to get something new. I started fof with the idea of getting something like an X-Cal or Rockhopper, and got the goahead at that price point, but after more consideration and discussing with a few biking friends/family I pushed up my price point. I ended up with a Specialized Camber, although was considering the Carve. Either or, she wasn't thrilled I dropped an additional $600-800 but she does understand about getting something that I want at a certain quality level. Also mainly to shut me up debating and talking about which bike to get. Not that money doesn't matter, but IMHO its all about use. If you're going to use it frequently, its important to get something nice. The real resentment will come if you don't use it. Tell her its important to you.

You can find time to bike when you have a kid. Its just less than you or anyone who likes to bike, likes. Its more once a week, or every other week, rather than 3 times a week.

To those who say, just put on your big boy pants and buy it.... I'm guessing your marriage works differently than mine. Any large purchase we discuss.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Ugh, after reading this thread for a while, I want to go buy a FS bike (new or used) regardless what my spouse thinks lol


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

No "convincing" necessary. Invest in the bike and work longer to recoup the expense....DONE.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ Exactly^^. My wife screams like a banshee when I buy ****. I do it anyway.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> Ugh, after reading this thread for a while, I want to go buy a FS bike (new or used) regardless what my spouse thinks lol


After reading this thread I don't think I want to get married! lol ... (shhh) don't tell my girlfriend.. even though we are not married.. she frowned on my SC purchase....she doesn't know I'm buying another bike pretty soon here, after purchasing the "wrong" bike just a few weeks ago..... that's on sale though.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If I bought something really expensive, and then bought my girlfriend something really expensive at the same time... Im pretty sure she'd stab me in the eye for buying TWO expensive things. 

Does that really fly with your wives, or is it more of an internet joke? Kinda seriously interested. The GF doesnt question my hobby purchases. I think she trusts me enough that if I buy it, we can afford it as a household or else I probably wouldnt have bought it. I have to really push her to spend my money, shes very reluctant.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I married an Accountant so any expenditure I make gets critiqued.

I had to drop 25 lbs to get the bike I wanted.

It was a Kona Process, built for fun & bomb proof. If not a little hard on the legs and lungs on long grinder climbs.

Eventually I started getting into racing (after swearing off that I would never). My 134 isn't a race bike (although I am contemplating my first Enduro), I wanted something a little more pedal friendly. So, I got a used FS 29er for an ok price (minus parts I had to replace within first 6 months).

To support my new habit, I sold a heap of [email protected] I hardly ever used.

My next plan is to sell Kona (29er is my niche me thinks) and buy a suitable bike for her-indoors (cheaper HT) and use the difference for upgrades on 29er!

Now, how to tell the warden? 

>.<

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

jcd46 said:


> After reading this thread I don't think I want to get married! lol ... (shhh) don't tell my girlfriend.. even though we are not married.. she frowned on my SC purchase....she doesn't know I'm buying another bike pretty soon here, after purchasing the "wrong" bike just a few weeks ago..... that's on sale though.


I feel like I picked up the wrong bike myself. I love my Rockhopper but after experiencing single track riding, I definitely want a FS 650b now! Hell I will take a 26" wheel FS bike too!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Battery said:


> I feel like I picked up the wrong bike myself. I love my Rockhopper but after experiencing single track riding, I definitely want a FS 650b now! Hell I will take a 26" wheel FS bike too!


The bad part is my trail bike is perfect! What I bought wrong was my road/fitness bike so she might have something to say. Then she will get over it  or... I have to go to Tiffany's lol


----------



## Koogs (Mar 25, 2016)

One Pivot said:


> If I bought something really expensive, and then bought my girlfriend something really expensive at the same time... Im pretty sure she'd stab me in the eye for buying TWO expensive things.
> 
> Does that really fly with your wives, or is it more of an internet joke? Kinda seriously interested. The GF doesnt question my hobby purchases. I think she trusts me enough that if I buy it, we can afford it as a household or else I probably wouldnt have bought it. I have to really push her to spend my money, shes very reluctant.


In my world it would be an Internet joke. She wouldn't be happy I wasted twice the money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> If I bought something really expensive, and then bought my girlfriend something really expensive at the same time... Im pretty sure she'd stab me in the eye for buying TWO expensive things.
> 
> Does that really fly with your wives, or is it more of an internet joke? Kinda seriously interested. The GF doesnt question my hobby purchases. I think she trusts me enough that if I buy it, we can afford it as a household or else I probably wouldnt have bought it. I have to really push her to spend my money, shes very reluctant.


I had a lot of my own money before I got married so I can buy pretty much what I want, but I do buy my wife nice things that she wants to make her happy. The refrigerator I mentioned earlier that she wanted was a 34 cubic foot stainless steel model with a lot of features she wanted - and has two ice machines. That cost me $3,200 with a five year warranty, so it wasn't a cheap Home Depot model. Buying your wife or girlfriend something when you get yourself something really makes your purschase much eaiser.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I had written most of one of my classic tl;dr posts and then my wife came downstairs from putting down our baby and we watched Netflix.

The bullet points from the post were to figure out a budget with discretionary spending, both joint and individual, built right in. (My wife says you should see a marriage counselor too.) Then, buy the bike with your share of the discretionary budget.

It's possible that you need to figure out stuff like how much of an emergency fund to keep in FDIC-insured savings and realistic plans for retirement and your baby's college. So it could take some time and effort and you may not like the answers. But I'd bet it's uncertainty more than the dollars per se that's bothering your wife. Certainly would be with mine.

On an aside - if your wife has debt, check that maxing your 401k is the right thing. Some of my loans had really high interest rates, so to me it made more sense to pay those down aggressively and just contribute enough to get my company's match for a while.

The baby also doesn't mean that you and your wife are dead or that you're not your former selves either. Certainly I've rearranged my priorities. I don't do double days or after-work rides lately, though I still do lunch rides, and my weekend rides are shorter and closer. But the baby's really fun and all life is compromise. My wife is getting interested in resuming her fitness practice too.


----------



## MarkSBG (Sep 10, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I had written most of one of my classic tl;dr posts and then my wife came downstairs from putting down our baby and we watched Netflix.
> 
> The bullet points from the post were to figure out a budget with discretionary spending, both joint and individual, built right in. (My wife says you should see a marriage counselor too.) Then, buy the bike with your share of the discretionary budget.
> 
> ...


This is wisdom.

Nitiwts who trot out the tired "forgiveness is easier than permission" either give advice they don't follow or likely frustrate those who tolerate them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hostage (Jun 8, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I had written most of one of my classic tl;dr posts and then my wife came downstairs from putting down our baby and we watched Netflix.
> 
> The bullet points from the post were to figure out a budget with discretionary spending, both joint and individual, built right in. (My wife says you should see a marriage counselor too.) Then, buy the bike with your share of the discretionary budget.
> 
> ...


Currently we divvy up the bills based off salary, I do pay for most of our expenses. Including mortgage, insurance (cars & house), phone bill, health insurance, most dinners, and a few other things. She does pay for her student loans (public college), utilities (super cheap here), most groceries, garbage, & internet. I was hoping this would be the most fair, though I think an allowance might be the best way, to give her peace of mind. Both cars are paid off, we don't even have cable. We are talking about refinancing the house, taking the money out to pay off her student loans as they are some are almost double the interest rate of the mortgage. Maxing the 401k is better as the returns are similar to the interests rates as well as the pretax income that gets invested. She feels anxious and bad about dollar she spends, she never buys anything for herself and just keeps saving. She would be better investing it into an IRA or paying her student loans as money in the bank doesn't return much. We do have enough funds to last us for 6mo if something goes wrong. I also do everything around the house ourselves.

I have talked to her about going to see someone, though she says she couldn't take it seriously as she is a social worker so she knows exactly what they would say.

I did mention selling the boat, she didn't seem to happy about it either lol. She never seems happy about big purchases, though she has been happy with most decisions I have made, with the exception of the dog. We did speak about it a little today and she mentioned she even felt bad spending $1/jar on baby food. We do make some baby food on occasion (pureed fruit and milk), though I was completely surprised by that.

She does come from a family that started with nothing, while I was raised with a silver spoon in my mouth. So I can see where she is coming from, though can't completely relate.


----------



## Danibee (Dec 24, 2015)

matadorCE said:


> Exactly---and yes I'm married. Set up a 'bike fund' if you feel that guilty about it, or look for a good used bike.
> I ride my bike a lot, and my wife understands it's my hobby so as long as I'm not doing anything stupid (like spending the mortgage money on a new bike) then it's cool.


Then your wife is really cool. That's not the case with most of them. They were cool until marriage. Then they stopped pretending they were cool. Don't tell my wife I said that.


----------



## Danibee (Dec 24, 2015)

Go with safety. Your bike just doesn't feel safe and you don't want to get hurt. Hope it works out for you man. It took me 6 months to get a new bike. Mines frugal too. And she isn't into riding. Can't understand why a bike costs so much when she sees them at target for $100. 🤑


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> Jammertime nailed it.
> 
> Plus... If you ride more, you'll be healthier. Live longer, work more...


Pick your timing for using the "Live longer" argument as it could potentially backfire.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have not read the whole thread, so maybe this has been answered:

can you afford to pay cash for the new bike you want, or is it going to get piled on top of a mountain of debt your already have?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> I have not read the whole thread, so maybe this has been answered:
> 
> can you afford to pay cash for the new bike you want, or is it going to get piled on top of a mountain of debt your already have?


You should have read more of the thread. Lol

If you have debt paying cash for something, while it feels better, still has an interest rate attached as the cash didn't pay down the debt. This is coming from some one carrying more debt than he would like. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

So a couple things about this situation aren't fitting together for me.

You mention both paying bills proportional to your salaries and a 6 month old baby. ??? I mean, if/when my wife wants to go back to work, I'll support her. But we both expected her income to take a huge hit (she worked part time for a while right after the baby's birth but is just taking care of the baby and some of our house and bill stuff now.) So our finances have reshuffled a lot. What I put into the joint account is supposed to cover discretionary expenses for her too.

I mean, it was one thing when we'd just married and were both working full time. Then proportional contributions to the house expenses meant she had money for discretionary stuff too. For us, that's not true anymore. And I don't want her to have trouble or have to raid her savings to buy clothes or go to lunch with her friends or whatever.

Given what I think I know about social workers, I think the two of you could take a look at whether your wife's discretionary income is par with yours, whether it's worthwhile for her to work, and whether she wants to.

The debt thing is interesting. I don't know if you had to borrow to go to college. I borrowed quite a lot to go to grad school. And having that money I owed hanging out there was a bummer. Someone else mentioned the idea that if someone in debt buys something expensive, they pay interest on it even if they used cash because they could have paid down debt. The positive side of that is that the return on paying down debt is guaranteed. I suppose it has some risk associated with it in that it's possible that the market would have done better or inflation might shrink it for you faster than interest grows it. But it's also a monthly nut that you must pay, which can be awkward if someone loses a job.

I don't know if your wife is financially literate. Mine is rather pointed about pretending not to be. And a lot of people think they are but are disasters. It sounds like your wife (what the hell, both of you) could take a class. And now that you have a growing shared expense in your baby, it wouldn't hurt to figure out which income streams make sense to keep and also how to make sure your wife has enough discretionary money to have your same lifestyle. It's possible that that won't be compatible with buying lots of random high dollar crap for a while, but those things turn into ashes in your mouth when there are money problems anyway.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

My wife is very good with money. We have joint everything. I don't even look at bills and most of the time have no idea how much money we have in savings or checking....I mean, I have a ballpark idea but nothing exact. For normal every day purchases (less than $100) I spend fairly freely and don't have to let her know or ask permission or whatever. I also don't go crazy because I know we're not rich. We own our own business, work together etc. That all being said, she is very frugal -- no problem spending on necessities, but I would highly advise against the "ask for forgiveness later" approach with this type of woman. She may get over it but she will always remember and probably hold it against you. 

The best advice in here is to set up a bike fund. Sell stuff you don't use anymore and squirrel away any extra cash you come by. You'll be surprised how quickly you can come up with a few grand. Combine that with shopping wisely, either used market or left over models, and you can get a great ride that will be a massive upgrade. I did this a few years ago, and have started another fund for my next bike. She thinks its great because it is money we don't count on and she loves the idea of saving money to begin with so she respects the commitment.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Be a man. Buy the bike and tell her to deal with it! ;0)

Ok, maybe be a little more tactful but here's my take on these things. The cost will soon be forgotten but you'll still have the bike. A quality product might cost a little more than an average one but in a few months that extra cost will mean nothing. An average product will annoy you every time you use it, year after year. You never regret buying quality.

Unless you're really here to convince yourself? Maybe you know that a top bike doesn't make sense for you right now and hope that we'll convince you it's a must-have item? Naughty ;0)

As an aside, babies are not that bad as they turn into people eventually. Pretty soon they stop being the screeching parasites that drop into your life, learn it's best not to crap in your own clothes and start interacting with you more and more with each passing year. They start being fun to have around and if you can get through their teens without killing them, before you know it they've got from children to friends. I've been cycling on the island of Bute the last two weekends, did forty-miles today. Both of my sons came last week and my eldest came today. It's good, you'll like it.

Ettrick Bay on Bute:


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Muirenn said:


> Just get the bike you want. Grown-ups don't need permission.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> The bad part is my trail bike is perfect! What I bought wrong was my road/fitness bike so she might have something to say. Then she will get over it  or... I have to go to Tiffany's lol


I bought my Cannondale Scalpel. then my wife and I went to Shane Co. (jewelry store).


----------



## hostage (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input, I will see what she thinks tomorrow morning.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

hostage said:


> Thanks for the input, I will see what she thinks tomorrow morning.


You better be postin' up a picture of a new bike.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

hostage said:


> I married a very frugal and logical woman, which has many advantages, though can be annoying when I want a new toy.
> 
> We started out in biking in 2008, I got her a used 1985 Panasonic Mountain Cat for $25 and I got a used Trek 1998 8000 for $220. We have really enjoyed biking together and want to get out more. A couple years it was apparent that she needed something more, I got her a Specialized Myka from the LBS and she loves it. I love the Trek 8000SL, though every couple years I need something new for it, the previous owner used it competitively and I have replaced over $200 in parts on it. I went to the LBS and I knew I need a new cassette, chain, front derailleur and grips. Who knows what else they will find. I started to add up the costs, then question the logic of purchasing all these parts for a bike that is old enough to drive a car. I looked at a few bikes and I am currently am waffling between the Superfly 5 and the Crave Comp.
> 
> ...


My wife and I each have an allowance. That is money they dont get any say over. One good thing is when we buy gifts for each other, it involves real sacrifice.


----------



## hostage (Jun 8, 2009)

The wife didn't say anything about the bike these past couple of days. This morning we had grandma watch the baby and went out for a 5 mile ride. When we went into the garage, she asked in a very cute voice, "did you get a new bike?", though seemed very confused how it got there as she must have not noticed it the past couple of days. We went for a nice morning ride with a mix of rolling grass hills, single track, and took the canal tow path the way back. She took it a lot better. I guess she doesn't want me to spend money, w/o putting a lot of thought into it. I am still perplex how she managed to walk by a blaze orange bike about a dozen times w/o seeing it.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Both my current bikes are black & orange. So.... if I stick with that color scheme on a new bike, my wife may never notice (assuming I can pay cash so the books don't reveal my purchase).



hostage said:


> The wife didn't say anything about the bike these past couple of days. This morning we had grandma watch the baby and went out for a 5 mile ride. When we went into the garage, she asked in a very cute voice, "did you get a new bike?", though seemed very confused how it got there as she must have not noticed it the past couple of days. We went for a nice morning ride with a mix of rolling grass hills, single track, and took the canal tow path the way back. She took it a lot better. I guess she doesn't want me to spend money, w/o putting a lot of thought into it. I am still perplex how she managed to walk by a blaze orange bike about a dozen times w/o seeing it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

hostage said:


> The wife didn't say anything about the bike these past couple of days. This morning we had grandma watch the baby and went out for a 5 mile ride. When we went into the garage, she asked in a very cute voice, "did you get a new bike?", though seemed very confused how it got there as she must have not noticed it the past couple of days. We went for a nice morning ride with a mix of rolling grass hills, single track, and took the canal tow path the way back. She took it a lot better. I guess she doesn't want me to spend money, w/o putting a lot of thought into it. I am still perplex how she managed to walk by a blaze orange bike about a dozen times w/o seeing it.


Worked out! - Did she ask/knows the cost?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

That is awesome that you picked up a new ride! I also did the same without any wife problems as well. I pretty much told her I am gonna go get it and she will just have to deal with it until I sell my old/new bike lol! I will probably start a new thread about mine so I don't hijack yours.


----------



## hostage (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah I was happy, I think I am going to make biking my new #1 hobby. I tend to do a hobby a lot for a few years, then move on. Though as my wife has no fear on her bike, I think this is something we could do together. I am super excited, this and XC skiing are the two active things we enjoy doing together that satisfies my fix. She loves the boat, but not for the same reasons I do 

She knew the cost when I brought her to the store, my old man said I shouldn't have shown her the price lol. I have bought pricey things before and she tends to be annoyed, then accepts it once I buy. More often than not she really enjoys what I buy and is glad I bought it. I think talking about paying off her students loans with equity made her feel at ease. 3.5% interest is a lot more to digest than 6.5% over 15 years.


A friend/coworker just gave me $174 for my old Trek 8000 cash, so I will be tossing that in the car for him. I spent about $220 for it about 8 years ago, though I did drop over $200 in upkeep for it. First person I ask if he knows anyone who wants an old good bike. Granted I wanted $200, but I would have been hard bent to get $200 and deal with CL. At least it is going to a friend.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

So what bike did you buy?

Pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

As you should know by now, there's no asking for permission; you just beg for forgiveness.

My last purchase was delivered to work and a bike mysteriously showed up one day in the garage, she eventually noticed, mentioned something about it, had a long face for a couple of days and eventually accepted it. Now she's happy because is my favorite bike and the bike that is used the most.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I sometimes break out that old line... "Hey, at least my biking expenditures are cheaper than open-heart surgery!" I'm not convinced she's buying it though. Not completely sure whether I do either, but sometimes it seems to take a little of the edge off the costs.


----------



## kle5701 (Jun 3, 2016)

I just bought a 2016 giant anthem advanced 1. MSRP is 4800, got it for 2600 because it's a demo bike from bike shop. how can I say no to this deal. Of course my wife could, so I didn't even ask. Just bought the bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

HawkGX said:


> I sometimes break out that old line... "Hey, at least my biking expenditures are cheaper than open-heart surgery!" I'm not convinced she's buying it though. Not completely sure whether I do either, but sometimes it seems to take a little of the edge off the costs.


My argument exactly!!

If in 25 years someone came to me and said 'it'll cost you $xxxx.xx amount to live for another 5 - 10 years... you'd sign it over in a heart beat.

I'm investing in my longevity here ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

targnik said:


> I'm investing in my longevity here ^^


Or... "Honey, this is an investment in a longer, happier, healthier life... TOGETHER!"

Hopefully, my wife isn't looking to minimize our growing old together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

HawkGX said:


> Or... "Honey, this is an investment in a longer, happier, healthier life... TOGETHER!"
> 
> Hopefully, my wife isn't looking to minimize our growing old together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just keep an eye on your tools ^^ you never know if they've been fiddling with your brake lines o_0

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Compared to my other hobby, my bikes are cheap. My wife is very understanding, she knows I buy quality stuff and I buy thinks that last. Once the bills are paid and the family is fully taken care of, I buy what I want. 

Buy cheap and buy twice, or buy once ? I try to plan for at least 5 years of riding, unless my situation changes.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

hostage said:


> A friend/coworker just gave me $174 for my old Trek 8000 cash...


$174 is a very specific number. Lol. 
I guess $175 was just asking way too much?

Congrats on the new bike!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I once sold a bike for all the cash a guy had in his wallet. Basically it was my asking plus the rest for a giant lock I threw in.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## murph145 (Mar 28, 2016)

yup I have always found it easier to just buy what I want and tell my wife sorry after the fact.

Luckily I have a wife that likes to spend as much as me. All I gotta do is tell her she can go get those new Valentino Shoes or a Louis purse and I can get what I want lol.

IMO dont skimp out on something you seem to enjoy as much as MTN Biking. It is a great hobby and it is great to share that with your wife


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I break potential purchases down based on how much I'll use the thing. If I'm going to use a bike for 200 hours a year for 3 years, that's 600 hours. Spending $3000 on it means I'm paying $5/ hour for its use. Cheaper than going to the movies. How often you replace the bike and how many miles you ride are the big question marks here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

AndrwSwitch said:


> So what bike did you buy?
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


^^Yeah, what this guy said!

You can't just tease us like that.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

After reading through this whole thread I can honsetly say I am a happily divorced man and will never get married again. I own two brand new bicycles,Tacoma aka bike hauler, a Mr2 Spyder which is my summer toy and if I want to buy something thats expensive, I just do it.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a new carbon bike, a Taco, a camp trailer, and a whole bunch of basses, guitars, and amps.

I also have someone that gives me a big hug and kiss when I get home from work before she makes me dinner. Along with other benefits of being married…

Marriage doesn't have to be a bad thing.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Curveball said:


> I have a new carbon bike, a Taco, a camp trailer, and a whole bunch of basses, guitars, and amps.
> 
> I also have someone that gives me a big hug and kiss when I get home from work before she makes me dinner. Along with other benefits of being married&#8230;
> 
> Marriage doesn't have to be a bad thing.


So you're the guy...lol


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

When I first started mountain biking in 2006, it was on a Walmart bike (this was before I knew of such things as real bikes). The bike lasted all but 1 1/2 months until I slid out on a wet wooden bridge and bent the front forks and taco'd both tires and went to the garbage bin....and me out 6 weeks for a separated shoulder. 

This was time for me to get some internet reading and this was when I found mtbr and other mountain bike websites where I was educated on mountain bikes and stuff like that. 

I went to the bike shop in the town where I worked and found a 2006 Specialized Hardrock for $380 which I was first like oh Lord that is a lot of money for a bike - my wife was hollering like you can get one for $99 at Walmart. I even had to convince myself to plunk the money for the Specialized... and get yelled at by the wife when I bought it. 

10 years later I have bought and sold about 8 bikes so far... wife eventually accepted the bike purchases and now she gripes more about the trips I take than the bikes I buy. LOL.


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm 49 and just bought a slightly used Giant Anthem X advanced SL....this was the first time I had to promise I would sell another toy in exchange (my KTM 530 XCW) ..... I might take my word back but if I do I can just hear here shout: "LOUIS VUITTON!!!!!!"

LOL!


----------

